# [SOLVED] Unable to connect but could do previously



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

Hiya folks

It seems a common problem with Windows 7 that one's internet can suddenly be unable to connect via the ethernet cable or over wireless when it had worked previously.

There are numerous solutions that have worked for others according to my research but unluckily for me none of them are resolving this issue on my system and I have been forced to seek guidance.

Compaq 615
Windows 7
TP-Link modem model: TD-W8901G

Everything worked great for the first week I had this service installed then I unplugged the modem to clean my room and haven't been able to connect since, either via wireless or with the cable despite the connection showing a strong signal.

Here are some things I have already tried...


_Update the network driver.
Steps to update network driver:

1. Click on start button.
2. In the search box type devmgmt.msc and then press enter.
3. Select the network card device and right click on it
4. Now select properties.
5. In the properties window, under Driver tab, click on Update Driver button.
6. After the installing the updates restart the computer.

For more information visit: Update a driver for hardware that isn't working properly_

*Tried this, it didn't work.*



_Try resetting the TCP/IP stack.
To reset the TCP/IP stack go to this article and either click on "Fix it for me" or follow the instructions to fix it yourself: How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) ._

*Tried this, it didn't work.



*_Troubleshoot using the Network troubleshooter in Windows 7 and check for the issue. Follow the below provided link.
Using the Network troubleshooter in Windows 7_

*Tried this, result was:

"Your broadband modem is experiencing connectivity problems.
Restart your broadband modem:
1. Unplug or turn off the modem.
2. After all the lights on the modem are off, wait at least 10 seconds.
3. Turn the modem back on or plug it back into the power outlet.
To restart a modem that has a built-in battery, press and quickly release the Reset button. If this doesn't fix the problem contact your internet service provider.

Problems found
The connection between your access point, router, or cable modem and the Internet is broken."

I followed those instructions and nothing worked. Despite it saying I have connectivity problems, remember it does show a strong signal!*




_Uninstall and reinstall ethernet adapter driver._

*Tried this, it didn't work.*




_I first learned that by disabling and then enabling the local area connection, internet access is restored. Certainly its not the perfect solution and i can bare myself the pain in doing the same task every time i turn the PC on.
Fix No Internet Access in Windows 7 - Tildemark blogs_

*Tried this, it didn't work.*



_Disable TCP-IPv6_

*Tried this, it didn't work.



*
_Go to Start - Search Box - TYPE "msconfig" - Hit Enter - Services Tab - Click the ceck next to ##Id_String1.6844f930_1628_4223_b5cc_5bb94b879762## Apple Computer, INC - Hit OK and Restart your computer._

*Tried this, I don't have this Id string listed.



*
_1. Take the LAN cable out
2. Restart and allow the WiFi to function or find nothing
3. Plug the LAN cable in. From this point on (until the next time you Restart), no "Unidentified Network" (two conflicting Networks) and Internet Access._

*Tried this, it didn't work.


*
Unplug router for a minute, or reset it.

*Tried both, neither worked.


*
_Router firmware upgrade will solve problem working with windows 7.

_*Tried this, but was unable to follow the process because I get a dialogue box pop-up requesting user/pass:*
*"A user name and password are being requested by http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx. The site says: "TD-W8901G"
With both the correct username and pass (pasted from network properties) or original password (given that I had changed it) for some bizarre reason it doesn't seem to be accepted. Definately and unconditionally the correct user/pass but not accepted and thus cannot attempt possible firmware upgrade solution.*




_Turn firewall off._

*Tried this, it didn't work. 



*
_Find and select "Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) in the list then choose the properties button.
The properties window for the TCP/IPv4 protocol opens. 

I have the buttons for "Obtain an IP address automatically" and "Obtain DNS server address automatically" selected.

Click the "Advanced" button to open up the Advance TCP/IP Settings window. It should show that you have DHCP enabled, however, in my case the default gateway address for my network was blank. I clicked the "Add" button beneath the Default Gateways box and added the gateway setting for my LAN here. That was it. As soon as I clicked the add button to add the gateway IP address I entered, it connected and I had full Internet access and no further problems connecting automatically after rebooting Win 7.

If you don't already know your LAN's gateway IP address, you can find it by going to the "Search programs and files" box on the Windows Start Menu (bottom left) and typing the command "cmd". Then hit enter to bring open a DOS box. In the DOS box window type the command "ipconfig" and hit enter on your keyboard. Look at the resulting list of numbers displayed beneath the section titled "Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection." The IP address of your LAN's Gateway is listed across from "Default Gateway."
_
*Tried this, it didn't work.*




_Safe Mode With Networking._

*Tried this, it didn't work.*





_Start
Accessories
Scroll to the "Command Prompt"
Highlight "Command Prompt"
Hold Shift and Right-click on "Command Prompt"
Choose "Run as Administrator"
You are now in the System32
Run this command: netsh winsock reset
It will prompt you to reboot your pc.
Reboot and try to reconnect to your preferred wireless._

*Tried this, it didn't work.*





_Go to the device manager
select network card
right hand mouse button and go to properties
then the advanced tab
find network address
select not present

Now go to start and type CMD at the prompt type:
ipconfig /release
Enter
ipconfig /renew
Enter_

*Tried this, it didn't work.*




_- Click Start Button
- Type: ncpa.cpl
- Right click the Wireless Adapter and choose PROPERTIES
- Click and highlight the Internet Protocol TCP/IP Version 4 option
- Click the Properties button
- Choose “Use the following IP address”
- Enter the following for the IP address: 192.168.1.210
- Enter the following for the Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
- Enter the following for the Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
- Choose “Use the following DNS servers”
- Enter the following for the Primary DNS server: 192.168.1.1
- Enter the following for the Secondary DNS server: 4.2.2.3
- Click OK
- Click OK
- Reconnect to the wireless signal
_
*Tried this, it didn't work.*




If anyone has any other ideas I would be most grateful for your input. I know some services from 3rd party software can create problems like mine, such as anti-virus bundles or Apple software but I don't have the usual culprits running, such as *Bonjour routine/program* that comes with Adobe CS3 or *Mcafee anti virus*.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

Welcome to TSF,

Thanks for providing us a few info, very helpful.

Have you confirmed that none of your browsers are using Proxy servers?

What type of Anti-Virus or Security Software do you have installed?

Have you tried a direct connection to the Modem, bypassing the Router?

Post an *ipconfig /all* of the computer in question for review.
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter (run as Admin for Vista and 7). From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results onto your Post.


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*



2xg said:


> Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


Okies, here goes...


_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nobody-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-A9-05-A1-43-FD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-CF-7C-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-13-3C-82-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-CF-7C-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::953a:aa1e:f9ec:f8dd%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 July 2011 09:25:51
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 02 July 2011 12:25:55
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218951398
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-EA-0F-DD-18-A9-05-A1-43-FD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 50.23.239.24
208.67.222.222
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{13941054-062B-4328-A2EC-B0C1D725F7AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1c6e:2c00:3f57:fd99(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c6e:2c00:3f57:fd99%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>




_Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

Can you ping the Gateway IP of 192.168.2.1? Ping the DNS's?
Pls post the results.

Also, pls change the Wireless Mode from the router. If it's defaulted to a Mixed Mode change it to G or B/G.

Another update will be nice.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

Plug the cable from the modem directly into your computer and see if you can get on the internet then. Can it be assumed this is the only computer having connection issues?


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ping -n 100 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 100, Received = 100, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>_




> Ping the DNS's?


Not sure what this is or how to do it but I tried _C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>nslookup_ and got this:

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>nslookup
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
Default Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.1.1_





> Also, pls change the Wireless Mode from the router. If it's defaulted to a Mixed Mode change it to G or B/G.


Sorry I can't work out how to do this.




> Plug the cable from the modem directly into your computer and see if you can get on the internet then. Can it be assumed this is the only computer having connection issues?


Already tried the cable and it has no access either.

There's no other computer here. I am currently using another much weaker WIFI connection from the school I work at across the road (so as you can see, it's not my computer and I've never had problems connecting to networks before, either at friend's or family's houses or at hotels, or indeed for the first week using this now inaccessable connection).


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

This is very odd, copy and paste this and do another ping please, *ping 192.168.2.1*


> Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
> Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
> Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
> Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.


To ping the DNS's, copy and paste one at a time first.
*ping 50.23.239.24
ping 208.67.222.222*

Can you do another iponfig /all while your computer is plug directly to the Modem?


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*



2xg said:


> This is very odd...
> 
> 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 192.168.1.1


I think that might be where I was previously trying out suggestions I had found on the internet that worked for others and perhaps I hadn't changed it back. That seems possible to me, however I won't attempt to make any changes until you've seen the results of my following your previous instructions.


Another thing of note is when I plug the cable directly into the laptop I lose the ability to access webpages on my school connection (the one I am using to access this website to sort out the problem with my proper connection).

Ok, so now I'm going to run Command Prompt as Administrator and do the following pings:

_*ping 192.168.2.1
*__*ping 50.23.239.24*_
_*ping 208.67.222.222*_

I'm not sure how relevant it is, but perhaps it will be useful for you if I do this twice, as follows:

Firstly, this is the result without a direct cable connected and whilst I am connected to the school WIFI:

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>*ping 192.168.2.1*

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 6ms, Average = 3ms

C:\Windows\system32>*ping 50.23.239.24*

Pinging 50.23.239.24 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 50.23.239.24: bytes=32 time=298ms TTL=42
Reply from 50.23.239.24: bytes=32 time=300ms TTL=42
Reply from 50.23.239.24: bytes=32 time=296ms TTL=42

Ping statistics for 50.23.239.24:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 296ms, Maximum = 300ms, Average = 298ms

C:\Windows\system32>*ping 208.67.222.222*

Pinging 208.67.222.222 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 208.67.222.222: bytes=32 time=257ms TTL=43
Reply from 208.67.222.222: bytes=32 time=256ms TTL=43
Reply from 208.67.222.222: bytes=32 time=259ms TTL=43
Reply from 208.67.222.222: bytes=32 time=255ms TTL=43

Ping statistics for 208.67.222.222:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 255ms, Maximum = 259ms, Average = 256ms

C:\Windows\system32>_



Now I shall do the same again, but this time I have connected to the problem connection (with strong signal but no access) and whilst the cable is also directly plugged in:

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>*ping 192.168.2.1*

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>*ping 50.23.239.24*

Pinging 50.23.239.24 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 50.23.239.24:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>*ping 208.67.222.222*

Pinging 208.67.222.222 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 208.67.222.222:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>_




Finally, whilst connected to the problemmatic connection and also with the cable plugged directly in:

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>*ipconfig /all*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nobody-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-A9-05-A1-43-FD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::314f:24bd:e67b:b0fa%19(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 July 2011 10:23:37
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 July 2011 10:51:57
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 538487045
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-EA-0F-DD-18-A9-05-A1-43-FD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-CF-7C-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-13-3C-82-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-CF-7C-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::953a:aa1e:f9ec:f8dd%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 July 2011 10:52:10
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 July 2011 10:52:10
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218951398
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-EA-0F-DD-18-A9-05-A1-43-FD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{13941054-062B-4328-A2EC-B0C1D725F7AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D4058079-F63C-4CC1-BB97-76E30F02AED8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>_


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

This one looks good and it pinged well.


> Firstly, this is the result without a direct cable connected and whilst I am connected to the school WIFI:
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> ...


I need to verify somekthing here.....Were you trying to use your own router and hook it up to your school's Internet Connection? Do you have your own Broadband subscription with an ISP?


> Everything worked great for the first week I had this service installed then I unplugged the modem to clean my room and haven't been able to connect since, either via wireless or with the cable despite the connection showing a strong signal
> Another thing of note is when I plug the cable directly into the laptop I lose the ability to access webpages on my school connection (the one I am using to access this website to sort out the problem with my proper connection)..


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*



2xg said:


> This one looks good and it pinged well.
> 
> I need to verify somekthing here.....Were you trying to use your own router and hook it up to your school's Internet Connection? Do you have your own Broadband subscription with an ISP?


Two months ago I moved to rural Isaan in north east Thailand to teach English in a village here. I am currently living just across the road from the school.
The school has two WIFI connections. One of them is slightlty better but only accessable on the school grounds. The other one is weaker but reaches to my house so I am using that now but it sometimes drops signal and is unreliable.

Therefore I wanted my own connection at home so I don't have to rely on this weak connection or go over to the school grounds to use the other one. That way I can work at home in the evening, stay in touch with family and do general internet stuff when I'm not at work.

The school director set me up with a Thai ISP, TOT, but when this problem first arose and I called their English language support line there was no English spoken (typical Thailand outside the tourist areas!)
Meanwhile, there is very little English ability in this village so trying to get a Thai here to mediate with the ISP to solve this fiddly connection issue would be nightmarish! Having researched the issue myself I found it is usually not something ISPs or computer manufacturers tend to resolve anyway, rather the end user finds some 3rd party service running on their computer that is messing up the connection or something similar. Thus I decided to try to solve this myself but found most other people's solutions have not worked for me so far.

The connection I have at home which worked for the first week is via telephone cable from outside the building. I've paid for the initial setup and a month's rental so far.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

Quite helpful info that you have provided this time
Let's try assigning Static IP to both your LAN and Wireless config by following this guide:
Setting a Static IP Address in Windows 7 - PortForward.com

For your Wireless Setting assign the following Static IP:
IP Address - 192.168.2.51. If this IP is already taken try assigning a diff IP as long as it won't past 250.
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Gateway - 192.168.2.1
DNS - 208.67.222.222

For your wired connection assign these Static IP:
IP Address - 192.168.1.3 
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Gateway - 192.168.1.1
DNS - 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

Also, if you want to use your wired connection, disable your wireless connection, do the same method to your wireless connection to avoid conflict, see if it works this time.

Please report your progress.


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

You didn't give me an IP for Alternate DNS server for the wireless by the way so I presume I can leave it blank...

Anyway, entering IP settings and disabling connections has resulted in various pop-up warnings but I'm getting a little confused so I can't be too specific.

One pop-up was as follows:
_
Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended to provide redundancy to a single network (such as intranet or the Internet).
They will not function properly when the gateways are on two separate, disjointed networks (such as one on your intranet and one on the Internet). Do you want to save this configuration? Yes/No_

I figured the new settings for the problem wireless connection are conflicting with the wireless from the school so I disabled that adapter but it hasn't stopped the pop-up warnings. Here is another one:

_The IP address 192.168.2.51 you have entered for this network adapter is already assigned to another adapter 'Miscrosoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter' on this computer. If the same address is assigned to both adapters and they both become active, only one of them will use this address. This may result in incorrect system configuration.

Do you want to fix the problem by entering a different IP address for this adapter in the list of IP addresses in the Advanced dialogue box? Yes/No_


With the settings you specified for my problem WIFI connection:



> For your Wireless Setting assign the following Static IP:
> IP Address - 192.168.2.51. If this IP is already taken try assigning a diff IP as long as it won't past 250.
> Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
> Gateway - 192.168.2.1
> DNS - 208.67.222.222


...and with both the cable and the school wireless connections both disabled, I now have my problem connection still with an exclamation mark on the taskbar but it also shows as Limited Internet Access for a short while before showing No Internet Access (presumably the Limited is just while it tries to connect) and also with these settings it is now displayed as Unidentified Network rather than the name I gave it ("YCN").

Meanwhile with the settings you gave me for the cable connection and with the other two (YCN and school wireless) connections disabled the cable connection is still No Internet Access.



PS. Thanks very much for taking the time to help me with this!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

Yes, this is true.


> You didn't give me an IP for Alternate DNS server for the wireless by the way so I presume I can leave it blank...


Please switch the settings back to the way they used to be, DHCP or auto IP assignment on both LAN and Wireless.

Do these commands on both. Click on Start and type cmd.
From Command prompt screen type:
*ipconfig /release* press enter
*ipconfig /renew* press enter

Now, disable your wireless connection, then try to connect using your wired connection.
Test your connection......then enable back the wireless, this time try to connect using the wireless connection, disable the wired connection.


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*



> Do these commands on both. Click on Start and type cmd.
> From Command prompt screen type:
> *ipconfig /release* press enter
> *ipconfig /renew* press enter
> ...


This doesn't seem to have made any difference and there are also error reports whilst using cmd prompt:

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>*ipconfig /release*

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 2 while it has its
media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its m
edia disconnected.
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
stem cannot find the file specified.


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::953a:aa1e:f9ec:f8dd%10
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D4058079-F63C-4CC1-BB97-76E30F02AED8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{13941054-062B-4328-A2EC-B0C1D725F7AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3FF996B4-DCDC-403F-9D89-C80ACB4F0022}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Windows\system32>*ipconfig /renew*

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 2 while it has its
media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its m
edia disconnected.
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
stem cannot find the file specified.


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::953a:aa1e:f9ec:f8dd%10
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D4058079-F63C-4CC1-BB97-76E30F02AED8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{13941054-062B-4328-A2EC-B0C1D725F7AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3FF996B4-DCDC-403F-9D89-C80ACB4F0022}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Windows\system32>_


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

It won't release and renew with out proper IP's assigned.

Lets Power Cycle your Modem and your computer to get the IP back.
You may do another ipconfig to see if IPs are back. Test your wired connection after.
How to Power Cycle Your Computer and Internet Connection. | Schrock Innovations Computer Company


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

The power cycle has had no effect on my ability to connect to the internet.

Here is the current ipconfig:


_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig_ _

Windows IP Configuration_ _


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:_ _ Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:_ _ Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:_ _ Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:_ _ Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::953a:aa1e:f9ec:f8dd%10
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D4058079-F63C-4CC1-BB97-76E30F02AED8}:_ _ Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:_ _ Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{13941054-062B-4328-A2EC-B0C1D725F7AC}:_ _ Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3FF996B4-DCDC-403F-9D89-C80ACB4F0022}:_ _ Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Windows\system32>_ 


Meanwhile, my weaker secondary school connection is down at the moment so I've had to come across to my classroom on the school grounds to access their slightly better one.

As I said, the weaker unreliable connection is like this anyway so I doubt it's anything to do with the settings changes. Hopefully I can connect with it at home again later...

Whilst I'm here at school, just for the heck of it, here is another ipconfig whilst using their other WIFI connection:

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::953a:aa1e:f9ec:f8dd%10
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D4058079-F63C-4CC1-BB97-76E30F02AED8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2047:3ecc:3f57:fef9
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2047:3ecc:3f57:fef9%11
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

Tunnel adapter isatap.{13941054-062B-4328-A2EC-B0C1D725F7AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3FF996B4-DCDC-403F-9D89-C80ACB4F0022}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4503E03D-E5BE-40EF-8156-BCFE34B5E9DB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Windows\system32>_


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

Is your Network Adapter disabled? Your ipconfig shows a Media Disconnected.

Also, you'll have to type ipconfig /all next time to show us the entire output.

At this point you might want to contact your ISP again and be very persistent. There might be something wrong with the modem.

Can you give us a print screen of your computer's Device Manager, expand Network Adapters?


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

I don't believe anything is disabled at the moment although here is my ipconfig /all (without the cable connected):

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nobody-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-A9-05-A1-43-FD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-CF-7C-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-13-3C-82-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-CF-7C-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::953a:aa1e:f9ec:f8dd%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 July 2011 21:46:15
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 July 2011 23:46:15
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218951398
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-EA-0F-DD-18-A9-05-A1-43-FD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 50.23.239.24
208.67.222.222
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3853:18a0:3f57:fd9b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3853:18a0:3f57:fd9b%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{13941054-062B-4328-A2EC-B0C1D725F7AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

_
I don't believe anything is disabled at the moment although here is my ipconfig /all (without the cable connected):

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nobody-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-A9-05-A1-43-FD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-CF-7C-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-13-3C-82-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-CF-7C-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::953a:aa1e:f9ec:f8dd%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 July 2011 21:46:15
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 July 2011 23:46:15
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218951398
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-EA-0F-DD-18-A9-05-A1-43-FD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 50.23.239.24
208.67.222.222
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3853:18a0:3f57:fd9b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3853:18a0:3f57:fd9b%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{13941054-062B-4328-A2EC-B0C1D725F7AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

_


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

Can you disable those 2 Bluetooth adapters for now?

Plug the network cable back to your cable Modem, so that we can see a working ipconfig /all of your ethernet adapter. You don't have to post it this time, just let me know if it's not on 'Media disconnected' anymore.


> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet


See if you're able connect using your wired connection if this time your ipconfig /all output came out okay.


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

Disabled Bluetooth Network Connection.

Plugged in cable.

I figure to be sure I should post everything, so here is my ipconfig /all:

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nobody-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-A9-05-A1-43-FD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::314f:24bd:e67b:b0fa%19(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 05 July 2011 21:06:22
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 July 2011 21:06:22
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 538487045
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-EA-0F-DD-18-A9-05-A1-43-FD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-CF-7C-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-CF-7C-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::953a:aa1e:f9ec:f8dd%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.105(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 05 July 2011 17:45:56
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 July 2011 22:45:57
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218951398
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-EA-0F-DD-18-A9-05-A1-43-FD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 50.23.239.24
208.67.222.222
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{13941054-062B-4328-A2EC-B0C1D725F7AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D4058079-F63C-4CC1-BB97-76E30F02AED8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>_

This is bearing in mind that my WIFI is still enabled.

I also just tried disabling WIFI again whilst the cable is plugged in but it's still under No Internet Access status.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

Your LAN setting looks good now.


> This is bearing in mind that my WIFI is still enabled.
> 
> I also just tried disabling WIFI again whilst the cable is plugged in but it's still under No Internet Access status.


Let's try something else, restart your computer while your computer is plugged in your Modem, tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking, are you able to connect?

Is there another laptop that you can borrow and plug that in to your Modem? See if you can replicate the issue.

If not, you should contact your ISP again. You might have a faulty Modem or there's something that they have to tweak from their end.


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

Ok so I restarted in safe mode but I didn't hold out much hope because I had tried this before making this topic. As I guessed it didn't achived anything.


Now I must admit to being REALLY STUPID..!

These problems all started when I disconnected and unplugged the modem so I could give the room a good clean. One thing I hadn't tried was connecting a cable into a little box with a picture of a telephone on it. I thought this was simply for a landline but given my options had more or less run out I gave it a whirl and hey presto my internet is back!

So I have clearly been stupid, not just for assuming that box was for a landline but also for not trying this earlier! I am sorry if I've wasted your time but I have learned a lot about IP configuring along the way plus hopefully this topic will be useful to other users in the future as it does cover a lot of options for sorting out a problem connection.

Thank you for helping me with this, I appreciate it very much. Thank goodness it turned out to be something simple and I don't have to deal with the Thai ISP's English language support call-line which is actually in Thai! My Thai is way too basic to communicate on a level necessary to figure this kind of stuff out.

The main lesson I learn from this is that in those times when a tech support person asks if your computer is plugged in and you think he's treating you like an idiot... well _sometimes_ there may be something unplugged that can solve an otherwise tricky problem.

As you know I had already tried a lot of options before making this topic and in the past I have fixed many computer problems over the years plus built or upgraded my own systems, both modern or retro, but I must admit networking is something I hadn't looked into much before. Noticing a cable is unplugged after spending a week of fiddling with settings then is clearly something that can happen to the best - or worst - of us.

Again, thanks 2xg for your patience and support!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect but could do previously*

No worries Sanuk, I'm just glad that you're now able to use your wired connection. Trully a great Thread for readers to benefit to and no time is wasted.

During the Power Cycle on Post No. 15, you might have overlooked the RJ11 or telephone port, and that's easy to be missed.

You're Welcome Sanuk and enjoy both wired and wireless connections.


----------



## Sanuk (Jul 1, 2011)

I most definately will enjoy, being in good contact with family and able to work at home amongst so many other things. Thanks again!


----------

